

TELL TN:  Lots of shills now on HN - weriui

HN has become shittiest place for discussion. During my chat with another few people I learned that there are people who downvote in group brigade fashion whatever they don&#x27;t like.<p>Just look at this :  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7951019<p>Lots of feminists , haters in the discussion. Anything you disagree is downvoted without consideration. I had joined considering many respected individuals discuss good issues.  What a fucked up place now.
======
lotharbot
> _" there are people who downvote in group brigade fashion whatever they
> don't like."_

HN is a very large site with traffic in, I believe, the 6 figure range per
day. Some articles garner hundreds of comments and thousands of comment
readers. It should not come as a surprise that, if you say something overly
controversial, a handful of people might choose to downvote it without any
collusion whatsoever. It only takes a few more downvotes than upvotes to put
your comment solidly in the negatives.

Given the controversial nature of many of my views, I'd have expected to catch
the ire of a downvote ring at least once if such things existed. Yet I've only
ever had one comment in the negatives (and a small handful at zero.) Perhaps
there are downvote rings out there, but I haven't seen any evidence of them.

------
dang
> During my chat with another few people I learned that there are people who
> downvote in group brigade fashion whatever they don't like.

Please report the details to us at hn@ycombinator.com. We take action against
users who do that.

I don't see evidence of what you describe in the thread you linked to. But if
you or anyone will provide us with more information, we'll look into it.

------
edoceo
A new community: [https://lobste.rs](https://lobste.rs) to try?

